# Floating Worms



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

What kind of worm do you like to use on a shakey head or a Ned rig. Z-man has floating plastics and Berkley Gulp makes a floating crawler. With a stand-up jighead does it even matter? What works best for you? --Tim


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

*Nobody uses floating worms?--Tim







*


----------



## Fishing Jay24 (Nov 8, 2015)

For my Ned Rigs I do like to use strictly the zman products, i use the TRD 90% of the time but zman has many other ned rig options like the TRD Hogz that is small in size and shaped more like a craw. My shakey heads Zman has the finesse wormz, a small tapered worm. The only drawback to using any of the Zman products is if the shakey head jig has a screw lock, the zman plastic is difficult to thread on the screw lock. I have heard you can heat the lock with a lighter and the zman will screw on the lock but i have never tried this method. If I use a zman product on a shakey head i use the ones that do not have screw locks so i dont have to worry about it. I do carry both screw lock and non-screw lock types. Theres a variety of different plastics to use for the shakey heads, i think a traditional approach is any small tapered worm but i have put craw baits on a shakey head as well to give them a stand up presentation. I like using the yum crawbug for that. Goodluck!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Ned rigs I use the Z-Man TRD... mainly the bigger one, on the Z-Man heads. For a regular shakey head, it's hard to beat the Zoom trick worm and finesse worm.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

For the Shaky head, I use the Zoom Magnum Shaky Head worm in black or green pumpkin. Trick worms work well too, but the tapered tail of the shaky head worm seems to get more attention. I don't use Ned rigs.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I guess, I see the wisdom of a floater that stands up "at attention" more perpendicular to the bottom.To be seen above the debris.--Tim


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Z-Man TRDs don't play well with others, or themselves if exposed to the sun.

I simply use any popular floating worm, cut them myself and catch the bejesus out of them!!!

Does anyone really think a 1/16th oz jighead labled a shakey-head actually sits flat on the bottom???? If so, I've got some oceanfront property in Arizona to sell you.
Using a floating worm, may cause the worm to "stand up."


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

The Buckeye Spot Remover is what I use as a Shakey Head jig, Flat on one side.


----------



## cpete2056 (Sep 12, 2017)

I’m a big fan of the floating roboworms on a shakeyhead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Years ago used to carry a syringe in the worm box and used to make my own floating worms.
Today, don't want the syringe on hand cause I don't want to go to jail for possession of drug paraphernalia. 
How times have changed.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I remember back years ago on my home lake, a cloudy morning in late May, I decided to use my new floating worms by Danny Joe's. Bright red in color. Throw them up against grass, twitch it back to the boat.Anyway, I got 18 bass that morning, four over 6 pounds and one eight pound mama. All on the floater..That lake is ringed with grass, and the bass were cruising near it looking for an easy meal I reckon.


----------

